# Which shoes size should I get?



## mihahuan

I'm looking at Burberry vintage check pumps. I'm 37.5 in Louboutin kate, 37 in Gucci. So which size can I choose? 37.5 or 37?
Many thanks!


----------



## atty2de

burberry shoes sizing
					

hi all.  i just got my 1st pair of brby shoes:tup: but am kind of sad because they're small.  i even ordered one size up, and then i compared it to one of my other shoes, and it was a lot smaller in length.  do the shoes/wedges usually run way smaller than US sizing?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## azure5

mihahuan said:


> I'm looking at Burberry vintage check pumps. I'm 37.5 in Louboutin kate, 37 in Gucci. So which size can I choose? 37.5 or 37?
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5272349



Each shoe is made from a last and no shoe is identical in sizing because it comes from the same Brand.
When you have a slight heel it pushes your foot forward and increases your arch. So generally half a size smaller is safer compared with a flat.
That said, anything made in China is usually too small in my experience. Burberry often uses manfucturers in China so IDK.
The only thing is to try something similar in a Burberry at a store, even if it's not the colour you want. That way you will know how the sizing in that last/style works for your foot.
Or just go with the 37.5 because you can always add an insole or a back heel cushion if it's too large. Better for your feet to have slightly too large, the English royal women do this trick.


----------



## 880

.


----------



## florida2001

every shoe for me is little different. im between 38.5-39. if I shuld buy sneakers I wuld buy bigger size but with pumps is little tricky and I wuld rather try it first.


----------

